

Continuous partial application submission for YC 2012? - kshitizanand

Is it okay to submit continuous partial applications/applications in phases for YC 2012?
The idea is to engage with the YC team as early as possible. So when I have filled up some details, should I submit and then keep on updating/submitting?
======
pg
We don't re-read applications when people resubmit them, if that's what you
mean, so submit when you're ready for us to read it the only time we'll read
it.

~~~
kshitizanand
Got it! Thanks a lot.

------
mirsadm
Do you guys read the applications before the deadline?

